

Upgrading Your Current MacBook Pro  - philk10
http://spin.atomicobject.com/2013/11/17/upgrade-macbook-pro/

======
msoad
Well, if you have a MacbookPro with retina display here is your options:

    
    
        Upgrade RAM: you can't
        Upgrade SSD: usually doesn't worth it. too expensive
        Replace battery: $199 by Apple
    

My recommendation is to sell your old Apple gear and get a new one every two
years. It makes way more sense nowadays

------
brokentone
Increase RAM, increase hard drive size, replace battery, format and reinstall
OS.

One to two actually have the potential to help performance (RAM, OS), unless
you're already maxed out/well maintained - but hey Wikipedia says it can help!
All the while the article is a sales pitch for Atomic, and filled with bogus
info like this: "RAM is your first defense against a virus." Someone kill this
link?

~~~
catshirt
reread article please. it doesn't say "increase hard drive size". it says
"upgrade hd", to a SSD specifically. which has a huge performance gain on old
macbooks without them.

also i guess the humor isn't for everyone but if you didn't take the quote out
of context maybe you'd at least have realized it was a joke. "As the saying
goes 'RAM is your first defense against a virus'. I’m actually not sure if
anyone says that."

------
posabsolute
"At Atomic Object, we have a great laptop program. Every few years we’re given
the opportunity to purchase a new laptop, 100% of which is paid for upfront by
Atomic. Each individual pays the company back for 75% of that computer with
deductions from their future profit shares. "

I really do not feel this is great, it even feel a bit sneaky

I would MUCH prefer they buy the laptop & keep it when I'm gone. A 2-3 years
old laptop is no use to me when I leave the company.

~~~
Zhenya
So sneaky.

Aren't they also depreciating the asset over time? So after 3 years its worth
zero on their books yet they've taken income in it.( don't know the
depreciation schedule for laptops)

Also, a 3 year old laptop is not worth 75% of its msrp over 3 years. Why would
anyone do this?

------
ggreer
_Every few years we’re given the opportunity to purchase a new laptop, 100% of
which is paid for upfront by Atomic. Each individual pays the company back for
75% of that computer with deductions from their future profit shares. In the
end, the computer belongs to you._

This reminded me of the bubble I live in. At my last two jobs, I just bought
whatever laptop I wanted and expensed it. It's been five years since I used a
work-issued laptop; seven if you don't count macs.

I am of the opinion that it's worthwhile to give developers whatever tools
they want. This includes their favorite computer(s), screen(s), software,
chair, etc. Considering the amount of time they spend using these things, it
makes no sense to skimp on them. This stuff is a small fraction of a
developer's salary, yet it does wonders for morale.

Even when my workplace hasn't agreed with this policy, I've lived by it. If my
work didn't pay for it, I bought it myself and brought it to work. After all,
it's only a fraction of my salary, and I spend a lot of time using it.

